# Home Comfort Wood Cook Stove value??



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

At a 2nd hand store today, I saw a Home Comfort Wood Cook Stove. They did not know the year and I could not find a model number on it. At first they said it was worth "over $2,000" but the price tag said $700. Later the woman said they "might" take $500 for the stove.

Does anyone know how much a Home Comfort Wood Cook Stove is worth? It seemed to be in fairly good shape, some rust but the firebox was still solid. There was some rusted out corner areas in the main bake compartment.

Thanks if anyone knows how to price it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Are the Grates Ok? I'd say that 500 is fair.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

The grates looked solid but I could not fully inspect the stove since I was in a hurry. I am going back next week to see if it is still there and take my camera. 

What else should I be sure to inspect?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Bring a flashlight & a tape measure so you can scale the defects in the photos. I find that helpful when I research the fix. Also a mirror on a stick which is what I call it. You can buy them @ an auto parts store. It allows you to look underneath items or in between compartments. Pad & pen for notes record phone numbers and addresses as after a while shops run together.
I know most of the wood cook stoves I have seen while antique'n have cracked fireboxes, rusted out ovens, have had cracked stove tops/lids.
I bet that woman will take $500 but I'd start out @ $350 first. In FOFFC (fresh off the factory floor condition) it may fetch 2k but it's not right? 
A Picasso is only worth a million is it sells for a million.
Goodtime Stove Co. website is a great source of info stoves.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm not familiar with that brand. Is it an old looking stove or is it more modern looking with porcelin sides? For function and parts availability in your area you might want to look for a Knox Meal Master. That was a very popular stove built in Knoxville,TN.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Home Comfort made stoves a long time. I've seen the older ones that are great to look at, but the sheet metal next to the firebox rusts open. Not worth much. Then there are the newer white stoves, more like a 1960 gas range. Hold a fire good, very useable, but not any charm.
You can post pictures here for us to guess at. Or, you can go to completed sales on ebay and see what they are selling for. 

Good grates under the fire, good castings on the sides of the firebox, oven rack, no chips, towel bar and warming oven, water resevour are just a few of the many variables.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I just checked ebay. There is a nice Home Comfort wood cook stove that has been listed a few times and attracted no bidders. They are starting the budding at $800 with no bidders interested. There is another one that looks older, also fairly nice. They couldn't get any bit past $350.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a Home Comfort woodstove that looks like the one in the link below (if it works - never done a link before!). I think we paid about $100 for it. It is one of the more common models and I wouldn't say it was very heavily made. We got a great deal though and the fire box and grates are in good shape. To me it seems like the "everyday" model of its time.

http://www.okielegacy.org/journal/tabloid/index.php?ID=980


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

http://modesto.craigslist.org/atq/2034544835.html

It looks like the one in the link above but it does not have the towel rack on the side. And it does not have that box thing on the side.

I cannot afford the $500 but plan to go back and offer less and see if she will take it. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Was just bringing this link over for you.http://www.kountrylife.com/cgi-bin/...er=&SelectParameter=All&firstrec=1&lastrec=15


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

meanwhile said:


> http://modesto.craigslist.org/atq/2034544835.html
> 
> It looks like the one in the link above but it does not have the towel rack on the side. And it does not have that box thing on the side.
> 
> ...


The box thing is a water reservoir.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Have no idea of value, but my grandmother had one in the old ranch house. It was all black cast iron (no porcelain look to it at all) but had the warming ovens over the top and a reservoir to keep water warmed at one end.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks - I am going back next week to see if it is still there and take a closer look. Thanks.


----------



## twosonn (Apr 28, 2018)

meanwhile said:


> At a 2nd hand store today, I saw a Home Comfort Wood Cook Stove. They did not know the year and I could not find a model number on it. At first they said it was worth "over $2,000" but the price tag said $700. Later the woman said they "might" take $500 for the stove.
> 
> Does anyone know how much a Home Comfort Wood Cook Stove is worth? It seemed to be in fairly good shape, some rust but the firebox was still solid. There was some rusted out corner areas in the main bake compartment.
> 
> Thanks if anyone knows how to price it.


I bought our Home Comfort Stove about 15 years ago and paid $900. It had been overheated and needed the top resurfaced, (ground down to flat again). It also needed some repair on the enamel. I did the restoration myself, but the enamel work failed over time. After cleaning and restoration, (all the steel and enamel was fine, otherwise) we had it appraised. It was $2500 then. I don't know what it would be today. It came with the original owner bill of sale, freight bill and cook book, as well as all the lid lifters, ash rake for cleaning the top of the oven and in the clean-out, and a set of enamel Long Handle Pots and Pans. It also came with a small set of tools, (ash shovel, poker and broom.)


----------

